

HN 2010: Who is the person of the year in computers/technology? - gsivil

It would be of course fair to give credit to the open source community that becomes bigger and more diverse by the day. But what about individuals?
======
gsivil
see also

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990612>

for the discussion of the TIME's person of the year

------
kenjackson
Julian Assange - WikiLeaks Steve Jobs - iPad Ron Wyden - COICA

Odd, those are the only ones that come to mind.

